# NISSAN timing chains!



## LF123 (8 Mar 2010)

Should a common problem with Nissan timing chains not be dealt with by Nissan?

my car is aparently one of many older nissan models that experience problems with the timing chain of the car.  The chain stretches and subsequently the magnets of the chain don't hit at the same time causing the car to jolt. 

it's almost like dirty fuel, the car chugs. i'll need a neck brace next.

i've been told by my mechanic that nissan don't wont replace this chain even though its an EXTREMELY common occurence in their cars.

friends of mine that are mechanics are outraged by this, any comments/ideas?


----------



## JJ1982 (8 Mar 2010)

Do you mean they wont replace it or they wont replace it under warrenty?

The chain in my micra had to be replaced, but, they only figured it out just as my car went out of warrenty even though the car had been in for juddering shuddering and the whole lot a few times and they didnt diagnose the problem. I went to Nissan Ireland directly and got it replaced under warranty. Only one of the problems I have had with Nissan and my micra unfortunatley.


----------



## regvw (8 Mar 2010)

Hi,
I see your point on the nissan timing chain, I assume its an Almera. Does not matter really what we say, Nissan wont replace it under waranty.

I supose its not the time to tell you gearbox failure is also a very common fault on the nissan. ):


----------



## LF123 (9 Mar 2010)

haha....gearbox failure! doesnt suprise me!! its actually a primera, i think the plan is to just get rid of the car, it's too old to put that amount of money into - as i have been quoted that it will cost at least €1700. waste of money in my opinion. i think i should put the money into something newer with less complications.

nevertheless, i'm quite disappointed with nissan, i held them in high regard and now i will NEVER purchase a nissan vehicle again.


thanks for your posts


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2010)

LF123 said:


> even though its an EXTREMELY common occurence in their cars.


 


regvw said:


> ...gearbox failure is also a very common fault on the nissan.


 
This always bemuses me. What do you regard as very or extremely common? The Almera and Micra in particular are in the top 10 most reliable cars on the road. Fact. Check any survey (NOT opinion polls)

It doesn't matter what someone's brother, someone's cousin's girlfriend or indeed any mechanic says, statistically they are very reliable. 

Due to so many of them being on the road issues may appear to be more common than they actually are.

Reliabilityindex used to have a top 10 listing but don't seem to any more.  Still the individual ratings are there for each car.

To put things in context, an Almera for example is more reliable than a Focus, Golf, or Corrolla according to most results.


----------



## LF123 (9 Mar 2010)

that may be so....but it's not the case for me therefore it's of no help. 

i still have to pay at least €1700 to fix my car because of their "reliability" or lack of.


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2010)

LF123 said:


> that may be so....but it's not the case *for me* therefore it's of no help.


 
"For me" being the operative phrase. 

It's also of little help making sweeping, unqualified and ultimately inaccurate statements too I might add.


----------



## regvw (9 Mar 2010)

Hi Caveat,
I dont think any of the points made are inacurate. The faults mentioned  are common. Ring any scrap yard and ask for a gear box for the nissan cars mentioned here. They will tell you, you are one of a long list of people looking for them.


----------



## TrueBlue1150 (9 Mar 2010)

One of my cars is a 1998 Primera. I have it since new and apart from servicing it every 12,000 miles, I have only spent 200 Euro on it. The front shocks were making a knocking sound and so I had to replace a part that is between the shock and the front wheel. I now have 130,000 miles and it still going fine. I have noticed two problems recently. One is it doesn't go into 1st gear when it is cold as smoothly as it used to. The second thing is that if I am accelerating fast it does not rev out as high as it used to before I have to change into the next gear. It is as if there is a limiter fitted to the engine. Since reading the posts above, I am now wondering if this might have something to do with the timing chain. As the car has been so reliable over the last 12 years, I was going to drive it until something big goes wrong and then look for another Primera. This time I would prefer an estate. I think that the Primera was an underated car and if I was sure that I would be as lucky with my next car as this one, then I would definately buy one again.


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2010)

The Timing chain problem is only in the 1.5l and 1.8l engines


----------



## Tessi (9 Mar 2010)

Get real guys,  NO car, make or model is 100% Realiable.  I had a ford focus which I bought new, got nothing but trouble for years.  Someone crashed into me three years ago, car was wrote off.  I could only afford to buy a second hand 9yr old Nissan Almeria.  Touch Wood, All still going good.


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2010)

Watch out Tessi - the chain is about to go. Any minute.

It's *extremely* common apparently - affects every second car I'd say.

Surprised there hasn't been a recall


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2010)

What would be admiting the problem! I believe there is a firmware upgrade which increases the timing tolerance and makes the problem to go away for a while!


----------



## LF123 (9 Mar 2010)

Ok Caveat, your comments have been somewhat helpful. 

As for my "sweeping, unqualified and ultimately inaccurate statements."


you make some very presumptious comments here, 
I've been dealing with this problem for a while now, as has my mechanic....and the nissan dealer that firstly informed us of this problem, and told us how common it is....and...told us that there is no support for it.

now i'll make a very presumptious comment, by assuming that you drive a nissan seen as you have a bit of a bee under the bonnet. excuse the pun
thanks


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2010)

LF123 said:


> Ok Caveat, your comments have been somewhat helpful.


 
Good, glad to hear it.



> As for my "sweeping, unqualified and ultimately inaccurate statements."
> 
> 
> you make some very presumptious comments here,


 
What's presumptious about it? 



> I've been dealing with this problem for a while now, as has my mechanic....and the nissan dealer that firstly informed us of this problem, and told us how common it is....and...told us that there is no support for it.


 
Mechanics and dealers will say anything. Often based on nothing. Sometimes based on a half understood something.

Look, smart comments aside, what you are saying does not make sense. You can only speak for _your_ problem with _your_ car - and I'm sorry you are having this problem as I know what it's like to have a heartbreaking car.

All cars have potential issues. Some have a number of potential issues. As I have said, check any reputable survey/site (not forums/opinions) and you will see how the Almera fares. It was in the reliabilityindex top 10 - nestling alongside your Civic, Forrester, Carisma etc. www.honestjohn.co.uk , somewhat of an online bible, describes it as 'proving reliable', _What Car_ etc....check any of them. 

All we can go by in these cases are statistics and facts - it doesn't matter what anyone says or feels. If you knew 5 people (or 20 people - whatever) who went to Canada and got mugged would you then conclude that Canada was dangerous? Well you'd be wrong to because it it isn't - statistically, it is safe.

The reality does not fit with the perception.

I think there are a few possible reasons for the perception of the timing chain issue.

As mentioned, there are a hell of a lot of Almeras on the road. So percentage wise, any issues can appear more common than they are.

I get the impression that a typical Almera buyer buys secondhand and holds on to the car as long as possible. It goes without saying that older cars will eventually produce problems. The newest possible Almera for example is already 5 years old since they stopped making them in 05. Most I see on the road are around the 10 year old mark. Many older too.

Hope you get the car sorted anyway.


----------



## SparkRite (10 Mar 2010)

I was nearly buying an Almera, 2 years ago and the major reason I didn't was because of the timing chain problem.

At the risk of being shot down, I always believed that a chain, as opposed to a belt, was for the life of the engine (assuming proper service intervals are observed) and should not need changing every 60~70K and sometimes a hell of a lot sooner! 

The bottom line is that there *IS* a problem with these Renault built power units.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2010)

SparkRite said:


> I always believed that a chain, as opposed to a belt, was for the life of the engine (assuming proper service intervals are observed) and should not need changing every 60~70K and sometimes a hell of a lot sooner!



Yes you are right.



> The bottom line is that there *IS* a problem with these Renault built power units.



Yes, there does appear to be. Never said there wasn't mind you - only that it's not 'extremely common'


----------



## johnnygman (10 Mar 2010)

12 year old Almera in our house, never given a days bother, 90k miles on it, couple of oil changes and new tyres, thats all that ever been done. Starts first turn rain or shine even when not in use for long periods.
Not a car i think that should be run down for being unreliable, anyone I know that has one sing about the reliability if this car.
Cheapish to buy and run cant ask for more.
_isolated instances will occur with any car of any make old and new.
_


----------



## regvw (10 Mar 2010)

I too have an almera, never gives any bother, very easy to run and put through an NCT. But I was warned there was a good chance the gearbox would give up and I would get the timing chain issue.

Sure enough the gear box went at 80,000 miles and I expect the timing chain issue to bite at some stage also. I put a second hand box in and will fix the timing chain issue if it occurs as the overall reliability of the car is very good.

I have went through a lot of different makes VW, Audi, BMW, Ford and I must say I find the Nissan reliable bar these few known issues.


----------



## johnnygman (10 Mar 2010)

Funny the gearbox in ours seems perfect it changes smooth as new, was yours a bit rough before it went or did it just go with a bang?
I have had alot of cars also and have seen my fair share of issues, have to say i find them a good reliable car overall tbh, even if it went now ive got my use out of it to be fair.


----------

